

Dealing with the negative consequences of overloaded operators in C++ - briansmith
http://cplusplus.co.il/2010/02/19/escaping-overloaded-operators/

======
makecheck
When a C++ developer overloads operators in stupid ways, you fire that
developer and rewrite his code. You shouldn't have to make _other_ code
obfuscated in creative ways (such as this void() example) to compensate for
weird operator semantics in specific objects.

